# Remy meets Flo...



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

... on Friday.

We are collecting sweet little Remy at 4.30 tomorrow :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:

I'm going to gather up the children after school then head straight over to Nicole's. Elli will be given special responsibility for hugging Remy on the journey home - ably assisted by her big brothers.

I'll hopefully post lots of pictures and a movie by around 9.30 in the evening - get those Jaffas on standby


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am so excited for you! How will you last until 4.30?  

I can't wait to see the photos tomorrow, take lots, that's if you have time between all that Cockapoo cuddling! .


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cant wait .. been thinking about it all day xxx

Enjoy every moment Mandy ... I know we will all be ready and waiting to enjoy the Remy Home Coming tomorrow night xxx

I have told hubby to get me my favourite doughnuts for the celebration...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How exciting!! I cant wait to see pics when you get back xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wonderful ... who is more excited, you or the children? Looking forward to seeing the photos and video.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

lots of luck for tomorrow!!!!!! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

You're making me so jealous!
I still have to wait over 3 weeks yet for Poppy 
& Remy is such a similar colour which makes it so much meaner of you! 
Look forward to seeing lots of pictures & a video 
Congratulations! Enjoy! x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Wonderful ... who is more excited, you or the children?


Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping: Me :jumping:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Mandy, that's so lovely, have a wonderful time


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so excited for you Mandy! 
:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:

Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight and get through the day tomorrow without bursting with excitement! Will be thinking of you and looking forward to the pics and video tomorrow night. Will have Jaffa cakes ready and waiting!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Jaffa Cakes on the top of my shopping list! So exciting Mandy. Enjoy absolutely every moment ........ and then share them with us!

Karen xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Have a great day :whoo::undwech:


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg Remy is so beautiful  What an exciting day!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok todays the day ... yippy xxxxxxx

See you back here at 9.30pm ... what a great Friday it will be .....


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh how exciting, 9.30pm it is :congrats: J xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Bet you will be smiling all day until you pick up your new baby.

I think the hours before pick up are the best as you are almost transported back to the time when you were a kid waiting for santa.

Enjoy your day and cuddles with Remy and look forward to seeing the pictures later.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Another gorgeous day, the perfect day to bring a puppy home. Good luck!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can practically feel your excitement... good luck and have fun


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I am so excited for you, will watch out for the video later


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

OK so I've pack walked Flo and washed her (she was a right sight after tearing through muddy puddles in the fields), I've cleaned up Flo's old crate, I've nuked and diced some lambs liver ready for flyball tomorrow, I've got some yummy sprats ready for Flo which she'll get when Remy arrives (just so she knows how great it is to have Remy around), I've made toys out of old knotted teatowels, socks and shoelaces (trying to avoid going to the shops and spending money that just doesn't need to be spent), now off to clean and setup Flo's old puppy pen


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh you are soooooo sorted! You just need scrummy Remy now.....

Karen xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck! I can't believe how exciting it is to just be hearing about it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHH! I am bursting at the seams! I am so excited!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

2 hours to go...:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

omg! so excited!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> omg! so excited!


This will be you soon


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> this will be you soon :d:d:d


lol!!! Maybe!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The Remy countdown as started .... OMG I am soooo excited .... 

Mo .. get searching .. you will find a play mate for the lovely Lady  

The more cockapoos the merrier ... well so I keep telling hubby


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

YAY! Exciting  can't wait for picture of Flo & Remy together!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope everythings gone ok ... Im sure it will have done they'll both be charging around playing. Have nt had my tea yet.. so that Im not filling up on jaffas while waitng for the big reveal. Another exciting Friday... hope your ok Nicole xx x


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Hope everythings gone ok ... Im sure it will have done they'll both be charging around playing. Have nt had my tea yet.. so that Im not filling up on jaffas while waitng for the big reveal. Another exciting Friday... hope your ok Nicole xx x


I'm a little sad that they've gone but confident enough that they've gone to realy good homes to be pleased for their new owners. Mandy will look after Remy 150%..... she'll have a wonderful life!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok so it is Friday night and I am getting myself organised for the 9.30pm update from Mandy with her 2 Cockapoos  that sounds so good  

I will be back at 9.20pm .. to enjoy the build up .. do worry I have supplies just in case the Meeting Reveal is running late ....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

nicole29 said:


> I'm a little sad that they've gone but confident enough that they've gone to realy good homes to be pleased for their new owners. Mandy will look after Remy 150%..... she'll have a wonderful life!!



Oh Nicole .. I am welling up now ... you have done a fabulous job raising Poppy's litter ... be proud, very proud and your puppies are a credit to your breeding .. I mean that  

Sit back and enjoy the update tonight .. Remy is adored already thats for sure .. you will always be contact with Remy .. here and in Mandy's diary .... 

Well done .. I wish I could pass you a KK doughnut .. but I can't stretch that far xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH!!! I am so excited...JOJO pass the krispy kreme!!!! yummmmy!!! lol\


So wonderful I am so happy for mandy and flo and the whole family I can't wait!
What time is it right now your time???


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Oh Nicole .. I am welling up now ... you have done a fabulous job raising Poppy's litter ... be proud, very proud and your puppies are a credit to your breeding .. I mean that
> 
> Sit back and enjoy the update tonight .. Remy is adored already thats for sure .. you will always be contact with Remy .. here and in Mandy's diary ....
> 
> Well done .. I wish I could pass you a KK doughnut .. but I can't stretch that far xxx


Thanks JoJo,

I'll have a bit more time now the pups are going, so I'll send you an email with all the info you need. I'm not the fastest when it comes to write ups lol.

Them KK look good, I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the one in the top right corner would be nice...thanks JOJO!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

nicole29 said:


> Thanks JoJo,
> 
> I'll have a bit more time now the pups are going, so I'll send you an email with all the info you need. I'm not the fastest when it comes to write ups lol.
> 
> Them KK look good, I'm jealous!!!!


I know you have been busy  but great job done ... 

Email me


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just trying a mango cheesecake KK doughnut .. yummmmmyyy 

I will have had 4 doughnuts before the update ...

it is 8.40pm here Mo ... approx an hour before Mandy will be on


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ahhhhhh!!!! ok I will be driving home from work  I will stay on here as long as I can...I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

MANGO CHEESE CAKE!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we do not have those here!!!!!!!
WHY IS EVERYTHING YUMMYER IN THE UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
canada for goodness sakes get with it would ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Mandy we are all waiting!!!! And Jo Jo is happily passing the time munching. Mind you, I can talk.. I've just had a bowl of ice cream . We want to see gorgeous Remy with gorgeous Flo!!! X


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, we are all anxious to see little Remy!!!!

I am feeling grotty with a cold but don't want to go to bed and miss Remy ... will watch first half of Strictly and then check back here ... if still awake ...


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mo we don't have corn muffins here and I looooooooove them, keep trying recipes but can never get them like the ones in NY. Strictly is starting ................. Bye


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's Friday, the kids are in bed, Obi is on the granite hearth (because he's too hot - bless), got a chinese and a nice little new zealand sauvignon blanc. All I need now is.......

Flo meets Remy! Yippee

:whoo::jumping::whoo::jumping:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got back from dropping Ella off with her dad........going to check the pups then get some munchies.......glad we haven't missed the reveal  see y'all in 20. J xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I know she wont be on until 9.30pm or maybe a little later .. 

Oh just tried a orange glamour flavour KK's .. not one of my favourites .. so passed it to hubby lol .. I am more of a choccy doughnut gal .. favourite KK doughnut is the chocolate cake one  

Choccy cockapoo called Krispy  thats it then .. my next puppy name  

I am going to need a very very very long dog walk tomorrow .. to walk off all these doughnuts ... I just cant resist them .. 

What flavour ice cream are you having? 

I would have thought Canada would have fab doughnuts ..


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

JoJo we don't have those donuts here, they sound amazing.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Raspberry ripple ice-cream. Oh and I forgot to mention the vanilla cake with chocolate sauce that went with it!!!! Well, it is Friday


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YUMMMMM!!! lol.....Humnh...nothing sweet around the office at the moment...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They are the best ever doughnuts .... I have a really sweet tooth .. love cakes, choccy and doughnuts .. Oh I just like naughty stuff really xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was going to say are you going to dip to see which one you're going to have but as I've read down the thread you're doing a pretty good job lol... Mandy had better hurray up before you're sick
Nicole you'll be able to follow Remys progress so that will be lovely, enjoy your you time.
Ive got some choc/caramel/praline ice cream might give it a go ..... but got a cracking head ache so hope she rememebers us soon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Raspberry nipple as I call it .. yum yum ... we are allow to be naughty and eat naughty things .. its Friday  

I must admit I am feeling a bit doughnut'ed out lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Those KKs do look yummy Jojo...where can you buy them?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Those donuts look divine, am jealous! Off to get some strawberries...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Some large supermarkets have KK stands .. or there are KK shops dotted around ... 

http://www.krispykreme.co.uk/store-locator/

These are my favourites ... non greasy doughnuts ... some amzing flavours .. they are like cockapoos really as they come in all colours and styles


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Typical there's none near me...  But, am off to Manchester on Thursday and they sell them there! Woohoo!


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

Ahh come on Mandy, It's killing me!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Come on Mandy we cant eat any more, when is the reveal


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mandy it's my bed time!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm off to bed too as don't feel great ... but will check back in the morning.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I'm off to bed too as don't feel great ... but will check back in the morning.


 Hope you feel better in the morning J xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think a Remy update may be coming soon .... 

I feel in a mood for a lovely apricot puppy ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I'm off to bed too as don't feel great ... but will check back in the morning.


Go snuggle up ... Get well soon xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Headache  cant last much longer... she's obviously having too much fun x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to keep you all waiting - I hope you haven't eaten the whole box of doughnuts JoJo  The afternoon and evening has flown by and I can see now why lots of people don't get round to posting the day they collect a puppy...

Remy is the perfect little puppy - thank you so very much Nicole  Will come back on Friday 14th for tea with Remy and Flo so you can see how she is doing 

By the time we got her home she was so tired, bless her, we put her straight in her puppy pen and she curled up and went to sleep while Flo patiently sniffed her through the pen. She slept for an hour curled up in her little bed while we stuffed down a pasta meal (fastest we've ever eaten) then Flo and Remy were introduced in the garden.

I've taken masses of movies of them together but I'm afraid the task of editing it all together will have to be done later tonight and uploaded tomorrow - I'll probably be sitting in bed with my laptop on my knees editing the movie until 4am 

Here's a couple if pics in the meantime and there will be heaps more over the weekend


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Adorable, I want her xxxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy xxxx

She is fab .. yep Ken silly wants a Remy pup ... 

we are so pleased for you all xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Eli loves Remy:love-eyes: . Glad all went well dont stay up get some sleep you can post when she's resting tomorrow... are you putting them both in utility room?? Good luck x x x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats: Mandy and welcome home Remy! The kids look so happy to have her . Looking forward to the movie, don't stay up too late. Hope Remy's first night goes well and that big sis Flo helps keep her company during the night :hug:


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

I can't wait to see the movie mandy. The kids look so happy in the car, thats what it's all about... the whole family welcoming a new member.

I hope she brings you many years of happiness!

It's very quite here.. Pops looks releived though lol.

Nicky x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW she is stunning have fun


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

She's beautiful!  Can't wait for a video 
I was waiting for the update til after 10 but had to have a break to drive over to my boyfriends lol, so I issed it initially  Never mind


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Remy is an absolute angel and sooooo adorable!! cant wait to see the movies x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy faces all round...:congrats:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She is gorgeous- enjoy your new baby


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations Mandy and welcome Remy! 

She is completely adorable and the photos of her with the children are lovely! Everyone looks so happy! I hope your first night goes well! xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Eli loves Remy:love-eyes: . Glad all went well dont stay up get some sleep you can post when she's resting tomorrow... are you putting them both in utility room?? Good luck x x x


They are now both tucked up for the night in the utility room - all quiet, for the moment. I was going to put Remy in a puppy pen there but Nicole says she managed to climb out of hers last night so I have put Remy in a crate to keep her safe with her bed one end and some newspaper the other end and Flo has her bed next to the crate. So we'll see........ Right - I have a feature length film to edit now - hope you've all kept some Jaffas and doughnuts ready for tomorrow evening.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

nicole29 said:


> I can't wait to see the movie mandy. The kids look so happy in the car, thats what it's all about... the whole family welcoming a new member.
> 
> I hope she brings you many years of happiness!
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww - give Poppy a big hug and a kiss for me please. Thank you, thank you, thank you :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Aw she is just perfect...and the kids all look so proud!!!! look at her cute ears!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry I just couldn't stay up!! But checked in first thing this morning . She's such a gorgeous colour. I can't believe she's with you already!! Can't wait to meet her. Enjoy your first wknd with her.

Harri x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh Remy is too cute for words ... the children look very happy :love-eyes:

Hope last night went well ... :congrats: and enjoy!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely pics! Remy looks gorgeous and just love how proyd your kids look!!

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just a little JoJo update ... I really pigged out on KK doughnuts last night .. I was so excited about Remy coming home ... I am only starting to feel hungry now.. 

When is the next puppy home coming ... I will need to get another box in  

Great to hear Remy is home and is being a dream puppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just read Mandy's thank you to Nicole .. and started to well up ...  

Told you I was a boo baby


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just watched the video on the blog!!! so BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! Flo was so good with her!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Amanda you cheated x x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely video... Flo is as excited as everyone else and looks very happy with her ickle sister. When we got Mable she was all over Wilf she would nt leave him alone. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! hahaha I cheated! lol


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I had to cheat too ... lovely video. Flo will be a lovely big sister ... and little Remy looks a really gentle character ... just lovely.

Mandy you must be thrilled.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey you lot I was lining up a cinematic feast for you all for the evening and you've all been sneaky and cheated.

OK - get your Doughnuts and hanky out JoJo for 'Flo and Remy Share a Bone'  I'm so proud at the way that Flo has adapted to having Remy around and it's only day one.



I have had the best day ever :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeousvideo. Loved the one on the blog too. It's great the are getting on so well.

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is so cute ... doughnuts gone .. but tissues at my side ... I bet you are on a high .. what lovely dogs you have xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Flo is the bestest big sister ever.... she even wags her tail when Remy joins in... super news Mandy, so glad the weather has been on your side as well.... fabulous weekend


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats sooooo cute! Flo is fantastic with Remy xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I just had to have a look too! 

Mandy, Flo is the perfect big sister, you must be very proud of her! I just love the video of them sharing a bone, perfect.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandy they have all cheated ... it is a great Diary entry 

I am just thrilled it has gone so well ... not that I ever thought it would be any different  

Thats it then .. you are the proud owner of 2 apricot beauties ... now that must feel good..


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazing videos! For Flo to share a bone so happily is fantastic. They are going to be such good friends


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Thats it then .. you are the proud owner of 2 apricot beauties ... now that must feel good..


It feels great - I'm very, very happy right now  Your turn next


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww very cute!  They're both gorgeous dogs! Can't wait to see my Izzie & Poppy bonding


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

How sweet ... they almost look like mother and daughter they seem so happy together with the bone (no guarding or growling).

I'm sure you will enjoy every minute!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Amazing videos! For Flo to share a bone so happily is fantastic. They are going to be such good friends


I'm really pleased with how Flo has accepted Remy they were also sharing a tug toy today and it's only day one


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh Mandy she is just adorable and Flo is brilliant with her, not jealous just 'hey look this is my new baby sister' xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Oh Mandy she is just adorable and Flo is brilliant with her, not jealous just 'hey look this is my new baby sister' xx


Flo's reaction to her has been better than I could have hoped for and it's only day one. Today has been the best ever apart from the 5am early start


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Mandy, what a perfect pair they are together! I am so glad your day has gone so well and I will keep my fingers crossed that you get a lie in tomorrow!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wow, fabulous videos  Made me smile to see how wonderful Flo is being with Remy. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Bless you couldn't ask for anything better. What a lovely sight. No wonder you are made up. They are both gorgeous xx


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

You must be realy pleased Mandy, Flo sharing her bone was awesome! Thanks for the email, there are 2 here still at the moment. Meg goes to her new home on Tuesday and summer on the 12th October. 

I hope that today has gone well, I'm sure that it did. Hopefuly she wont get you up too early anymore

How does hubby like Remy? Look forward to seeing you, Flo and Remy soon.

Nicky x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Had the best weekend ever...




























There's more pictures and a movie of all the best bits from the weekend on the blog and I'll be doing a blog entry every 2 or 3 days 
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/doggie-diaries/mandys-diary/


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

They are really sweet together ... love the way Remy fits underneath Flo! Like the slate floor too!

Sue x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

She is just the cutest little thing! When she looks up at you with that gorgeous little face I melt!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> She is just the cutest little thing! When she looks up at you with that gorgeous little face I melt!


Won't be long now before you have your new baby too


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

YAYY!!  & she'll look really similar to Remy! It's like I already have her hope seeing your two together as both your dogs are the same colours as mine  I can't wait!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> They are really sweet together ... love the way Remy fits underneath Flo! Like the slate floor too!
> 
> Sue x


It's really funny the way she walks straight under Flo if she is in the way. Would thoroughly recommend a slate floor - never looks dirty and any wee and poo are cleaned up straight away although remarkably Rem has only done one wee indoors all weekend


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That movie is fab Mandy .... I love the bit when Remy goes under Flo ... what a good fit 

They compliment each other perfectly ... colour and character ... xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

They are so lovely together and Flo seems to have really taken to her little sister which is great!! i look forward to more videos of them together!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> Would thoroughly recommend a slate floor - never looks dirty and any wee and poo are cleaned up straight away although remarkably Rem has only done one wee indoors all weekend


Only one wee inside all weekend? ... Rem has done remarkably well ... so much easier to house train in good weather. 

Yes, I should have gone for a slate floor ... mine is creamy/beige ceramic tiles ... terrible for showing up muddy paw prints and little bits of dirt  ... maybe I'll try some tile paint one day, for a darker colour.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Loved the video. Soon be big enough to run off with the bone. 
Start the static ball retrieves straight away.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strof51 said:


> Loved the video. Soon be big enough to run off with the bone.
> Start the static ball retrieves straight away.


Haha - we have and she brought the ball back today


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mandy believe it or not I've only just caught up with Remy's homecoming. She looks absolutely adorable and hasn't she just slotted into your family beautifully? Wow! You must be so thrilled. I'm just about to pop over to JoJo's blog to catch up some more.

Very many congratulations. 

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great video of Remy's first day home. I can't get over how good Flo is being with her (her tail just doesn't stop), especially sharing the bone. Remy is so very cute and the weather is just right for housetraining - all perfect!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's so lovely Mandy, what a beautiful sight they are together


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I LOVED this post - congratulations. You must be very proud! 

x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow - such lovely photos and videos. I can't get over how good Flo is being with her. I think it goes to show how well you have socialised Flo with other dogs. She is such a good natured dog. And Remy is adorable.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Wow - such lovely photos and videos. I can't get over how good Flo is being with her. I think it goes to show how well you have socialised Flo with other dogs. She is such a good natured dog. And Remy is adorable.


By the end of the first week they are getting on so well and Flo is so tolerant and gentle. Remy really gets stuck in when they are playing and Flo has never growled but just pushes her off and gives her a look if Remy is getting too much for her.



Jedicrazy said:


> Great video of Remy's first day home. I can't get over how good Flo is being with her (her tail just doesn't stop), especially sharing the bone. Remy is so very cute and the weather is just right for housetraining - all perfect!


Housetraining has been remarkably easy (although I am thinking the first week may have been a puppy 'honeymoon' period and the challenges are yet to come. She is crated at night from 11.00 till 6.30 and hasn't had a single accident. The last 2 nights she has gone straight to bed without a whimper, though I do think it helps that Flo is beside her.



ali-s.j. said:


> That's so lovely Mandy, what a beautiful sight they are together


Here are some more pictures and the blog will also be regularly updated about twice a week.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Love the pictures, the one of Remy in the leaves is great!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab pics Mandy xxxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What lovely pictures! I love the one of them sleeping and Remy is almost camoflaged in those leaves!  I am so jealous!  I would love two.....I must be patient!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Love these pictures Mandy! :O
They're brill, they're sleeping so nice together


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sezra said:


> What lovely pictures! I love the one of them sleeping and Remy is almost camoflaged in those leaves!  I am so jealous!  I would love two.....I must be patient!


I did wonder where Remy was for a while!

I had to be very patient before getting Rem as hubby said no for a while (which is funny as he is now really soppy about both of them) then it wasn't until about 8 months after first contacting the breeder that I brought Remy home.

Good things come to those who wait


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Love these pictures Mandy! :O
> They're brill, they're sleeping so nice together


Ahhhh - you don't have long to wait now - it is such a lot of fun and a real joy having two of them


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I know! I'm so excited! It's just not going quick enough 
I can imagine it'll be great seeing them both together 
Izzie barely ever gets to play with other dogs, because most in my village seem to be vicious, so it will be so nice for her to have someone to play with


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I know! I'm so excited! It's just not going quick enough
> I can imagine it'll be great seeing them both together
> Izzie barely ever gets to play with other dogs, because most in my village seem to be vicious, so it will be so nice for her to have someone to play with


Have you got any more pics of puppy? Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We should be getting pictures at 6 weeks old, which is the wednesday coming up, so I shall share when they arrive  Yes we're calling her Poppy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely lovely pictures and brilliant video, glad that all is going so very well. They look fab together I bet you cant wait to take her out walking... cant imagine her not being there now. Pleased she's got your hubby on board although it was obvious that she would


----------

